# Chuck Liddell sig up for grabs



## Fang (Jan 4, 2007)

Made this tonight, just got photoshop a week ago so just messing around. Anyone wants to use it, feel free but please make sure to rep.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

work on that bg man its to plain
but it looks pimp

+rep


----------



## Fang (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks bro, I did my Arlovski one in my sig. I never messed around with that kind of background before.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

I like your sigs but i hate how they only have one picture of the fighter in the middle.. you should have 2 or 3...


What application do you use to make them?


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

The cut isn't very good and the background isn't all that appealing. What program are you using? And.... What are you using to cut?


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

Fang said:


> Thanks bro, I did my Arlovski one in my sig. I never messed around with that kind of background before.


i like that sig just keep working on it
and dont rush it to show people
cause thats what i did and they didnt turn out to good
like this one


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

i want a Andrei arlovski one


----------



## Fang (Jan 4, 2007)

I use Photoshop CS2.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

BJJ Boy said:


> *I like your sigs but i hate how they only have one picture of the fighter in the middle.. you should have 2 or 3...*
> 
> 
> What application do you use to make them?


2-3 pics look terrible, it should only have one render, which is the main focus...

Fang, with the render, to make it look better and blend in, do this

Get the magic want tool and click around the render, it should higlight the outside of the render

then left click it and go to feather, go by around 1-2 pixels, then and press backspace a couple times, stop when it looks best to you... that will blend it in, also if its choppy, it wont be noticrable


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

xAmRiT said:


> 2-3 pics look terrible, it should only have one render, which is the main focus...
> 
> Fang, with the render, to make it look better and blend in, do this
> 
> ...




Yea, one pic looks great when the background isnt so much bigger, its like a 8cm width picture with a 2 cm guy...looks terrible like that.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

anyone want to make me one haha


----------



## Fang (Jan 4, 2007)

Your not a paid member so you can't have a banner here in your sig.


----------

